# Weird question about grinding sawdust



## Randy Simmons (Dec 30, 2012)

I am working on a new inlay technique. 

I need a way to grind up small-ish amounts of sawdust (like pen shavings) into very fine, consistently sized particles (including things like acrylic and tru-stone, probably). Mushing it between my fingers just doesn't work. It's somewhat time consuming and the oils from my hands can get into the mix and screw it up.

Any ideas?

The finished product needs to be very very fine and dry as... sawdust. 

Any ideas will be well appreciated 

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2012)

How about sawdust from rough sandpaper?


----------



## Randy Simmons (Dec 30, 2012)

skiprat said:


> How about sawdust from rough sandpaper?



It's a good idea, but there really isn't enough of it. I need at least a half-handful of my basic colors

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 30, 2012)

i would sand whatever wood/acrylic with a random orbit sander and the remove the dust from the little dust bag. different grits should vary the size of the particles


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 30, 2012)

Food processor or blender?


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 30, 2012)

Coffee grinder or mortar/postal for the hands on type...


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 30, 2012)

I use a food blender, but the shavings have to be dry.

Bob.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 30, 2012)

If you have ever used a belt sander (six inch wide belt, for example) without dust collection, you would see it will build up a hand-full of sawdust very quickly. 80 grit would work well. A hand tool power belt sander would get the job done also.


----------



## keithware (Dec 30, 2012)

Plus one on Steve's suggestion.


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 30, 2012)

How about something like one of these
Oster® 2-speed Hand Blender - Sears | Sears Canada


----------



## Randy Simmons (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha!! I love the blender idea. I have the vitamix thing that can make concrete soup or whatever so that should work out great. Thanks guys!!!

PS I will show you this technique when I am done or if it works. I haven't gotten it all hammered out yet and I don't wanna write a guide, for something I have not yet done. 

Thanks!!


----------



## cozee (Dec 30, 2012)

Sanding will leave bits of sand in your saw dust. A mortar and pestle will give a lot finer end result over any kind of grinder or mixer. An m&p will give you powder if you wish to go that fine.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 30, 2012)

I use a spice coffee grinder for making fine powder from wood shaving, coffee grinds to use for filling, and it works great.  I also like it because it is compact and easy to get out of the grinder to use.  I save shavings from many different woods and then grind them up when I need them.


----------

